
Does Italy Have More Deaths Than Because They’re Not Prescribing Chloroquine? - 0x70dd
https://medium.com/@adrianbye/is-the-high-coronavirus-death-rate-caused-by-wrong-official-treatment-guidelines-f4ef0a2903f3
======
Khelavaster
I can't fathom why so few medical professionals would try
hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine off-label, considering research showing how
strongly effective it is in SARS, and considering it's safe for rheumatoid
arthritis and malaria across age ranges.

